# Dog Safe Around Daughter?



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

Hey guys.  I have a toddler, she is kind of skittish, almost ADHD.

I got a new family dog for the house, and was wondering if you guys think this dog will be safe to interact with my toddler. Here are some pics of Him. We named him Skinner.












I don't have much experience with  dogs.

Do you think it is safe to let my daughter play with my new dog?


----------



## amber (May 13, 2007)

Oh sure, no problem, seems like a lovely dog


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

Well, he is friendly, but you never know.  Not sure if he's safe around the toddler.


----------



## AllenOK (May 13, 2007)

This is a joke, right?

The first pic, has a person in what looks like a protective suit, and a gun in his left hand.  I think these might be pics of training for police dogs?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

No, that is my new pet.  That is only a toy gun.


----------



## pdswife (May 13, 2007)

oh sure... let them play.  lolololol!


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

Mylegs...and the question would be?

From the pictures, unless your daughter is 18 (and isn't, says you) and wears full body protection, I don't think she should be near this canine.

This is a joke, isn't it?


----------



## Barbara L (May 13, 2007)

I really don't think your daughter should play with this dog.  Toddlers can be kind of hard on dogs.   

 Barbara


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

Hmm.  Well the dog seems friendly.

I was thinking maybe that since we can't keep a miniature pony, i could just rig a small saddle up and teach my daughter to ride the big doggie!

Anyone ever tried this?

Cheers


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

'scuse me, here.  Aren't you the one who said you had 2 ferrets and that was enough to handle?

There's a disconnect here and I'm a bit on alert and seriously confused.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> and seriously confused.


same here!


----------



## pdswife (May 13, 2007)

My son used to ride around on the back of our pitbull.  They had a great time together.  That dog was one of the nicest sweetest animals I've ever met.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

come on guys.  that is the most ferocious animal i've ever seen.  i'm asking if i can teach a toddler to ride it.

just jokes.

at ease.


----------



## Katie H (May 13, 2007)

Not such a good thing to post on Mother's Day, Mylegs.  Most of us mothers have radar that sniffs out dangers for our/your children.

In all honesty, I didn't care for it.

Maybe...just, maybe on Halloween, it might pass our inspection, but don't risk it.


----------



## Dove (May 14, 2007)

*Sure legs..just wire his jaws shut*


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 14, 2007)

My goodness.. a dog? I thought it was a bear! lol, I think it would be a very big risk to let your daughter near the dog!


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 14, 2007)

That is one mean hound. What on earth did the trainer have to do to it to make it think that she is pack leader? The thing must be totallly brutalised. What is it used for, mylegsbig? Do you know? Wherever it is, I don't want to be there.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 14, 2007)

My friend who is in the working dog scene says that that dog is too much animal for 90% of people, including people in the working dog field..they get around 200lbs..it's called caucasian ochvarka or something.


----------



## Half Baked (May 14, 2007)

Can I get a litter mate?  I'd love to have a fun frisky pup around the house.  Our dogs just lay around.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 14, 2007)

lol, your dogs wouldn't be laying around for long if that werewolf moved in.


----------



## sattie (May 14, 2007)

I say he should fair well with a pet cat too!!!  They would be lovely together!


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> come on guys. that is the most ferocious animal i've ever seen. i'm asking if i can teach a toddler to ride it.
> 
> just jokes.
> 
> at ease.


 


So ferocious and beastly, that Massacusetts is presently wondering whether to ban the breed from residing here because of the recent rash of numerous attacks on children by the breed!!

Umm, as a matter of fact, if you live in this state, own a house, and you have either a pit bull, rotweiler, Doberman, German Shephard, or a boxer, your insurance co can charge you extremely high costs to insure your property!


----------



## cara (May 14, 2007)

my aunt had such a lovely dog many years ago...

he was a real baby as long he was young and small...
they put him down after he tried to bite her throat.. she still has scar at her forearm.


----------



## Barb L. (May 14, 2007)

A friend of mine use to own and show his German Sheperd, he loved that dog.  One night he put a bowl of food or water over the fence and the dog attacked him.  He did put the dog down after that.  Certain breeds I would never trust - they all have the animal instinct in them.  But that is just my thinking.


----------



## YT2095 (May 14, 2007)

it would go nice with rice noodle, crispy pancakes and lemon/ginger sauce, she would enjoy the new dog I`m sure


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I have a toddler, she is kind of skittish, almost ADHD.
> 
> I got a new family dog for the house, and was wondering if you guys think this dog will be safe to interact with my toddler. Here are some pics of Him. We named him Skinner.
> 
> ...


 


I can see why you named him Skinner. Look at those ferocious savage-looking teeth!! Looks like he'll skin someone alive!!!

Which part of this dog is worst, his bark or his bite? Do you intend to have him put teeth in security or in your child?

This dog looks almost like Cugo!! I wouldn't let any child of mine go NEAR this dog, much less play with him.

He looks like he'll eat someone for dinner!!! He also look like the land version of Jaws!!!!


----------



## mudbug (May 14, 2007)

I still can't believe that's a real dog...............


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I still can't believe that's a real dog...............


Me either MB, It looks like someone crossed a bear with??whatever couldn't get out of it's way 

kadesma


----------



## StirBlue (May 14, 2007)

That dog aint good fer nuttin.  You ought to name him poopsalot!  He sure is not a pedigree.  He's totally untrained and untrainable!!!  He's not a working mutt.  He's a danger and a threat to himself because he couldn't be treated if he got sick or injured.  Vets don't like um either.  

Looks like he's got a $150 chow habit, a nasty disposition, and hike's his leg on expensive sneakers.  

Get rid of the toddler and love up on that dumb animal.  Send a picture!!!


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2007)

Whatever breed it is, it's big and scary!! I wouldn't want to meet HIM in a dark alley, or at all!!!

Was he being trained as an attack dog? Looks like the woman on the left is wearing protective padding to be his training "target" and that looks like a gun or something in her left hand.


----------



## fireweaver (May 14, 2007)

the dog in the pics is definitely being trained for a security/defense type thing.  note that the woman holding him doesn't look in the least worried about what's going on.  there's a whole school of this stuff called "schutzhund", which is A LOT of training for the dog involved.  afterwards, a lot of people choose to compete in this sport with their dogs.

according to the wiki, the caucasian ovcharka is a herding dog from parts of russia, and shouldn't be kept by inexperienced dog owners.

but come on, this one's a TOTAL cutie!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2007)

People teach shepards and dobies the same thing he just looks more scary.Im sure he not mean unless he is being told to attack.
By the way I have a Sherpard and he is sweet as can be .


----------



## Corey123 (May 14, 2007)

I don't want to find out, either!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2007)

Just a note - this is one of those threads where it pays to read from beginning to end before commenting.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Holly*
[SIZE=-1]*Dog*[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]E-mail
this pet[/SIZE][/FONT]   

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Printer
Friendly[/SIZE][/FONT] 
	

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Magnify Photo 
	
[/SIZE][/FONT] 



 

 

 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]

*Riverside Humane Society Pet Adoption Center*
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Riverside, CA
(951) 688-4340[/SIZE][/FONT] 
rhs@petsadoption.org ​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Caucasian Sheepdog (Caucasian Ovtcharka) _Mix_[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Size: Large
Age: Adult
Gender: Female
ID: [/SIZE][/FONT]​*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Notes:[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Hello there! I'm Holly, a beautiful Caucasian Sheepdog. I am a very sweet and loving dog looking for a family to love me. Because of my gorgeous coat, I will require plenty of grooming sessions. (DO CHECK OUT MY NEW HAIRCUT! I LOOK WAY SPIFFY AND ALL READY FOR THE SUMMER!) I like other dogs too, so if you already have one, we can meet at the shelter first and see how we get along. A kind and gentle dog like me is a real find ya know! Come and meet me today!! [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]_
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2][/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT]_ ​


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 14, 2007)

lol kitchenelf.  i was hoping for a few more serious replies. lol @ teaching  a toddler to ride it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2007)

OOOPS - I will gladly delete my post - just let me know!  Bareback or Western?  (I rode a horse one time in my life so I don't even know if that's a real question  )


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 14, 2007)

NO NO kitchenelf.

I mean in page 1.  I admitted it was a hoax in page2 because i was the scared the mod was going to axe me.

lol, cheers


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> NO NO kitchenelf.
> 
> I mean in page 1.  I admitted it was a hoax in page2 because i was the scared the mod was going to axe me.
> 
> lol, cheers



Not once did I take it as the truth Mylegsbig!  I saw that baby on your chest so it never even entered my mind!!!!!  I just winced because I was attacked by a chow - it went for my throat but I threw my arm up - I have an extremely high respect for animals I do not know.  

kadesma - you made me spit my wine when I read what you said about it being a cross between a bear and whatever couldn't get out of its way.  lmao


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 14, 2007)

Any breed of dog can be taught to be a good obedient dog unless it's mentally ill or abused beyond repair  but you must be the strong one(alpha) if you cant do that you may well end up with an out of control animal.My dogs know who is boss in this house and it's me.DH just doesn't understand them like meAnd it does not take a heavy hand but tone of voice and also alot of bonding and consistency. 
I also really believe that the vibe in the house is the vibe in your pets if there is alot of screaming and fighting in a household it totally affects the pets.Our house is about peace and kindness and the dogs pick that up.
And yet the dogs know they better be good no mean stuff.


----------



## StirBlue (May 15, 2007)

A normal human being and a decent parent would get a bag of quarters and find a pretty carousel to treat their child to a pony ride.  Then go for ice cream and get an extra scoop of sprinkles.  Little kids like to run through the jungle gym chased by other little kids laughing.  

Loose the saddle and get the kid a big wheel to ride.  Pedaling through a water sprinkler is everything.  

Seriously no kid wants to be embarrassed riding a dog!


----------

